# Les Poochs - Matt zapper or brush ?



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Poor Dex has started matting, so I'd like to get something to deal with them. I tried the scissor route today but felt very unsure as some were awfully close to his skin. So I'd like to spend my money on something that works first time, rather than spend on a few products that aren't very good. 

I've been looking at the Les Poochs range but not sure if I need the brush or the zapper, or what colour ! 


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

For the price I'd just go for the zapper, that's the red one, it gets through the coat really well and is tolerated by the dogs, it doesn't feel to be pulling x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Defonetly the zapper. iv had mine now fr over 4 years and its still in grate condition dispite being used all the time on my girls and other dogs. makes grooming so much easier. defonely a worthwhile investment. 

i keep saying im going to get another one try the different ones. but i just done feel the need just now. also need a bigger grooming box first, im running out of space.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I agree Kendal they are too expensive, just to try, especially if you are happy with the one you've . I'm sure there are some members who have more than one, it would be interesting to know how they compare x


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

This is what I recently got for Stela's mats. I would highly recommend it!!! I got rid off all her mats in ten minutes!!! Only about $10 

http://www.amazon.com/Safari-De-Mat...id=1351111675&sr=8-1&keywords=safari+dematter


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have the red and the green, the only difference is the green has a more flexible head. I have to say that even the zapper pulls on Betty's fur but it is exceptionally thick..


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Stela12 said:


> This is what I recently got for Stela's mats. I would highly recommend it!!! I got rid off all her mats in ten minutes!!! Only about $10
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Safari-De-Mat...id=1351111675&sr=8-1&keywords=safari+dematter


That looks interesting...


----------

